# Louisville, KY, 6-mnth old female spayed



## Louisville (Nov 26, 2011)

I am re-homing a 6mnth old spayed female.

Fully immunized, parents both OFA good, never had any health issues. Fully house broken and very intelligent. Very friendly with all people and all dogs. Likes to chase things so probably won't do well with cats. Very attentive to handler, does not chew or bark much, very occasional alert barking. 

Knows basic commands (sit, down, stay, come, off) and some off-leash training, walks well on leash. Has had a lot of socialization as a puppy. I am not an expert but I guess I would describe her as very high ball drive, high energy, medium dominance. She does very well in the house, doesn't chew anything she shouldn't and knows to be quiet inside, but is very excitable for the first 5 minutes she meets new people or dogs. She is a larger dog. I'm sure she would do well in tracking or agility because she is very eager to learn.

I am only re-homing to good, local people who I can meet with in person. Please email me if you are interested and I will answer any questions you have and explain personal reasons for re-homing, which I don't wish to splash all over the internet. 

[email protected]


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I am located in Louisville, KY. If you need help finding good homes, you can try to contact Tier Haven Rescue. They are local and mostly a German Shepherd rescue.
Was she from a reputable breeder? If so, you can contact them and see if they can give you advice. 
If you still have trouble rehoming her, I can contact my Schutzhund club and see if anyone there is interested.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a contract with your breeder that they have the first right of refusal? If so, you need to start there. Will they help you in rehoming your pup? Definitely contact a rescue if the answer to the breeder questions is No. They might have already approved homes that would want your pup.


----------



## Louisville (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey,

I have been given the option to re-home to an approved home myself, and since the breeder is not in this state I would rather avoid the long plane ride for the pup. And I trust my judgment about prospective owners and a good match better than anyone else, I would want to interview them myself so want to avoid going through rescues. You can pass the information along to schutzhund club if you like. She may be fairly good at that, although she is not from working lines. I can email photos, they wont post to here I think because they are too large.






qbchottu said:


> I am located in Louisville, KY. If you need help finding good homes, you can try to contact Tier Haven Rescue. They are local and mostly a German Shepherd rescue.
> Was she from a reputable breeder? If so, you can contact them and see if they can give you advice.
> If you still have trouble rehoming her, I can contact my Schutzhund club and see if anyone there is interested.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Louisville said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been given the option to re-home to an approved home myself, and since the breeder is not in this state I would rather avoid the long plane ride for the pup. And I trust my judgment about prospective owners and a good match better than anyone else, I would want to interview them myself so want to avoid going through rescues. You can pass the information along to schutzhund club if you like. She may be fairly good at that, although she is not from working lines. I can email photos, they wont post to here I think because they are too large.


I know the lady that runs Tier Haven. She owns, breeds, shows, trains and rescues German Shepherds. Her husband trains police K9s, military dogs and schutzhund. I trust her judgment with new homes. It might be a good idea to keep that option open.

Are you trying to sell the pup for what you paid or rehoming the pup? I think selling pups on this forum isn't allowed...


----------



## Louisville (Nov 26, 2011)

No, not selling her, re-homing her. Well, I might try the lady if nothing turns up myself.

Thank-you


----------

